# Help me pick a name!



## Gavrill (Apr 20, 2009)

I have this character, see. He needs a name, see. I have some ideas, help me pick (pleeeaasse?)
She looks like this:











Sorry for bigness.


*Name Ideas:

Id* (the sexual, aggressive, primal instincts in a human)
*Ganser* (a dissociative disorder in which the person affected often is unable to answer questions correctly)
*Klepto *(kleptomania, compulsive stealing)
*Nadle *(a gender described as being neither male nor female)
*Pavor *(terror)

Go ahead and pick your fave! :V


----------



## Shindo (Apr 20, 2009)

tough-ass


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 20, 2009)

Shindo said:


> tough-ass


That wasn't a choice >:[


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 20, 2009)

Joey Jo-Jo Junior Shabadoo


----------



## Shindo (Apr 20, 2009)

well i guess ganser if tough-ass isnt an option


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Joey Jo-Jo Junior Shabadoo


You always ruin my everything


----------



## Jelly (Apr 20, 2009)

I like Ganser.


----------



## Kai Tigrhynte (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd have to agree and say Ganser best fits her. No idea why, it just sounds right.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 20, 2009)

+2 for Ganser :3


----------



## Shindo (Apr 20, 2009)

i still like tough-ass better
my vote only counts as half


----------



## -Lucario- (Apr 20, 2009)

It's a tie between Ganser and Pavor for me..... hmmm maybe Pavor.


----------



## Kai Tigrhynte (Apr 20, 2009)

As I think about it more, both Ganser and Pavor really fit her. I'm leaning slightly toward Ganser, but either would work.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Apr 20, 2009)

Lucid, or Lusid.
None of the names seemed to fit :/


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Apr 21, 2009)

Ravage
Rage
Raggy


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 22, 2009)

Boze...  (long "O"... aka, "oh")

Baum...?  (aka, the last name of the guy who wrote "The Wizard of Oz" books)

... though I have to admit, I kinda like the name Ganser (Gan*z*er...?)


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 22, 2009)

I like that. Ganzer.

I think I may have chosen a name :V


----------



## Shindo (Apr 22, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> I think I may have chosen a name :V



tough-ass?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 22, 2009)

Shindo said:


> tough-ass?


GANZER. >:[


----------



## Shindo (Apr 22, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> GANZER. >:[



i despise you


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 22, 2009)

I despise me too :3


----------



## Jelly (Apr 22, 2009)

UGH
GANZER WITH A Z
Hell no.
Go pick Pavor or whatever.

Ganser.
That's so much cooler.
Everyone has to have a Z in their name.
Its like purple or pink.

I like SHENZEBO. Why you gotta break my heart and change your name again?
GHENZERBO
See? That's gross.
No good. :|


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 22, 2009)

FINE. The original was Ganser. I'm bout to look up if anyone is named Ganzer though.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 22, 2009)

Genser, then... another variation, without the "z".  Happy now, jelly H...?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 22, 2009)

Well since a lot of people have been saying Pavor....

IT'S DOWN TO THE WIRE
PAVOR vs. GANSER

READY?

FIGHT


----------



## Jelly (Apr 22, 2009)

No.

BUUGHU
WAIT
FUCKING GANSER
1. Ganser is fucking awesome.
2. Pavor is fucking Russians.
Russians are slimy.
I knew a Russian once. Guy smelled like he played it like the greasy dick.
I rest my case.


----------



## Kai Tigrhynte (Apr 22, 2009)

Go with Ganser.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 24, 2009)

Ganser it is, guys. Thanks for voting! :V


----------

